# Please pray for my family !!!!!!



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hate to post sad news, especially with the holidays, but I need all the prayers I can get right now. Ronnie's sister, Charlotte has been fighting cancer since she was diagnosed in Feb when she found a tiny knot on her neck. Test showed she also had cancer in her lungs and adrenal glands. It has been a constant battle with chemo, test, scans, radiation, etc. She seemed to be doing well and continued to work, just taking off on days for chemo. About 5 weeks ago she suddenly became to weak to work and her health went down-hill more each week. Last Thurs when she went for chemo they were unable to do it. The Dr told her and her husband that the treatments were not working on her type cancer cells. He said he had tried every chemo there was to try and the cancer had gotten more aggressive. The place on her neck is now the size of a baseball and he said the places inside are larger also. He suggested she stop the treatments and try to spend time with her family&#8230;.for a month or maybe a month & a half. It was devastating news to receive.

After that Dr visit they talked with us and Charlotte wanted to see about going to Texas to MD Anderson Cancer Center. Ronnie and I told her we would take her and stay with her for as long as she needed. I thought I would be heading to Texas this week.

She then got in a lot of pain late yesterday and had to go to the hospital. They x-rayed her hip and nothing broke. They did a scan of her brain and found 3 places on it that were not there 6 weeks ago. The meds and cancer have destroyed muscle and she can't walk alone. While her husband was talking to the Dr last night , she got up to go to the bathroom -- not thinking clearly -- and fell on her face. She has bruises and she broke a finger. Everything has changed so quickly.

They talked about a Hospice Care Center, but she wants to come home. They are going to do a scan in the morning to see if the cancer is also in her bones now because of the pain she is having. They will probably let her come home tomorrow afternoon. A nurse will come each day, but she has to have 2 family members to stay with her from now on day and night. Ronnie's twin sister and I will do it during the week as others work and can only do weekends. Her husband is trying to get a leave but may have to continue with work because of insurance.

We need prayers, please. I was hoping to be able to wait till after the holidays to post, but it is not looking good. She is only 57 and had twin boys that have given her 3 grandchildren ~ the youngest one is a beautiful 9 month old little girl. Her daughter is suppose to be through with Pharmacy College in March and only been married a year. She has came home to stay with her Mother. I can not begin to imagine what Charlotte is feeling but my heart is broken for her. She is a dear lady. I have been in this family since 1963 and not one time ever seen her mad!!

Ronnie's mother is 87 and I am so worried about her. I do know what she is about to go through. A parent shouldn't ever have to bury a child -- and I will be there to help her as much as I can. Please pray for "Charlotte in Georgia" to not have to suffer with pain and to find a peace that will help her to the other side. Also, pray for Ronnie's Mother to have the strength to get through the days and months ahead.

I am Thankful that I found this forum because I believe in the power of prayer and have seen it work before for other family members. I so want Charlotte to be pain free and know that she is dearly loved.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dale, I am so so sorry to hear about your DSIL and all that she is going through. I will keep her and your family in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry your family is going through this. I will keep Charlotte and your family in my prayers. 

((hugs)) Jean


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Dale, Charlotte and your family are in my prayers. I am so sorry to hear of this sad news. Big hugs to you all.

Libby


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Keeping you in my thoughts and sending strength to you and your family to get through this difficult time. Take care of yourself Dale.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dale, what a hard thing for you and your family to be going through, especially at the holidays. It seems as if you are a very valued member of the family - and they are so lucky to have you. We will pray for Charlotte to find peace and NO pain!! And for Ronnie and her Mom!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Dale, Charlotte will be in my prayers...prayers for health and peace.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

This is such a sad time for you and your family...I will pray for you all and especially Charlotte to find peace without pain.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

It's always a very difficult time to go through regardless of the time of year. They will all be in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

DanielBMe said:


> It's always a very difficult time to go through regardless of the time of year. They will all be in my heart and prayers.


I completely agree.

Dale, I'm so sorry for your SIL and all the pain that she has endured. I will be praying for some relief and peace for her. (I have a friend going through something similar and has had a rapid decline as well. It is so heartbreaking and leaves you feeling helpless.)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending prayers to you and your family.

Amanda


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Dale, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. I am sending thoughts of strength, comfort and peace to you and your family.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh Dale, I'm so sorry  I wish there was more I could do. But, know my prayers are you with poor Charlotte and the entire family.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Dale,
I am so sorry your family is suffering. I will pray for all of you as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Dale,

May Charlotte's remaining time be peaceful and full of love and her passing easy. To those of you left behind, may you find comfort in the love of your family.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Dale, 
Your whole family will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dale~ My prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time. :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sending prayers your way during this difficult time. I wish there was more I could do.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: Dale,I'm so sorry to read of your dear SIL. I know how hard this is. Letting go can be so difficult,but it sounds like Charlotte has suffered a tremendous set back and is in alot of pain. They should be able to keep her pain free if nothing else. I'll pray for Charlotte and your family.:hug: So sad----


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dale,

I am so for all that your SIL and your family is going through. 
You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dale,

I sit here with tears in my eyes for your family and especially for Charlotte. There is no easy way to get through this time with loved ones but know she's surrounded with white light to bring her comfort and peace. Expect as the end draws near that she experiences connections with loved ones from the other side which always helps and often brings joy to the soul about to cross over.

I shall keep her and all the rest of you in my prayers as you go down this difficult road. God bless you all.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dale, I am so sorry to hear about the sad and difficult time for your family. I do pray that your SIL has peace and comfort. Sending thoughts of strength, peace and comfort to all of you. :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry. We went through a similar thing with my cousin last year. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Caring Bridge?*

Dale - 
So very sorry to hear your sad news. Do you know about Caring Bridge? It may be of interest to you: http://caringbridge.org
"Free, personalized websites that support and connect loved ones during critical illness, treatment and recovery."

When my daughter's father-in-law was fighting a battle with lung cancer, we became aware of this wonder website. It is free to create a webpage for friends and family to post well wishes, for the patient's family to post their status (cuts down on phone calls) and gives the patient's friends a chance to tell them how much they mean to them. It was a wonderful support for the family during a difficult time.

Cancer is so limited
It cannot cripple love
It cannot shatter hope
It cannot erode faith
It cannot eat away peace
It cannot destroy confidence
It cannot kill friendship
It cannot shut out memories
It cannot silence courage
It cannot invade the soul
It cannot reduce eternal life
It cannot quench the spirit
It cannot lesson the power of the Resurrection

Though cancer invades your life, refuse to let it touch your Spirit. Keep trusting in God's love and your Spirit will remain strong. Our greatest enemy is not disease, but despair.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dale, my prayers are with all of you. I wish all of you comfort and peace as you go through this journey.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ls-indy said:


> Dale -
> So very sorry to hear your sad news. Do you know about Caring Bridge? It may be of interest to you: http://caringbridge.org
> "Free, personalized websites that support and connect loved ones during critical illness, treatment and recovery."
> 
> ...


:hug::hug:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Dale-
I'm so sorry to hear that your loved one is in a very difficult situation. I have been in remission since 1997 and I was treated at Moffitt Cancer Center in Tampa. They are AMAZING. I know you're in GA and FL is closer than TX. They are very highly regarded and I credit my incredible doctors for curing me and I thank God I was able to go there. There were always patients there that traveled long distances to get treated at this facility. I might have missed what type she has-thyroid maybe? Anyway, do not ever give up even though one certain facility tells you something. There could be experimental treatments out there to try. I've seen commercials for Cancer Treatment Centers of America, but I don't really know anything about them. Whatever you decide, prayers go out to you. Chemo is a tough thing to get through and she's exhausted mentally and physically I'm sure. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Dale, prayers said and I'm so sorry. 
In 2001 I lost my oldest brother in a car accident and then in 2003 my sister died of cancer (melanoma). I'll pray for Charlotte's mother, I know how hard that is, as I saw my parents go through it.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Dale, you have my prayers for freedom from pain and peace under all circumstances for your SIL and all the family.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My family knows to well what you are going through. I lost my brother not so long ago to 5 different kinds of cancer that were all directly related to exposure to Agent Orange while he was a medic in Viet Nam. The treatments for one kind of Cancer help spread the other. He was 58, my Mom is 86.

I will pray that her time will be peaceful, the end will be swift, and your family will find comfort in your love for her and each other.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Dale, I'm so sorry your family and Charlotte have to suffer this terrible pain. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. :hug:


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

You have my thoughts and prayers - for you, Charlotte, and your entire family.

Marie


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I am praying that our Loving Lord will wrap His arms around Charlotte and lead her safely Home. Prayers also for you and her family at this difficult time.

:hug:

Suzy


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you...thank you ALL for your prayers. I hope you understand that I can't reply much with tears and my heart breaking for Charlotte and her children. Ronnie has gone to work on a ramp at her home which is very near -- and I feel so helpless not knowing what to say or do. I can say I found out with my own grief over losing Chris the best was having someone to cry with. I have my tissues boxes ready to go!! 
Thanks to all again....it helps to know people all over the world cares!!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Dale, prayer is a powerful thing. That's a lot to take in just reading about it much less living it. God bless your whole family and we're sending our prayers. :hug:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh Dale :hug: I'm so sorry for all that your family is going through. 
I will be keeping Charlotte and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Dale,

I also will join in with all the other forum members who are praying and wishing the best for your SIL.. You know, I know how you feel, as my SIL, Nancy is also dying of cancer.

It's a very hard road to walk with those we love, so the prayers and support of family and friends is an unspeakable comfort.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I will certainly keep you all in my prayers


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Dale, I am so sorry to hear this and I am so sorry for all of you. I will keep your entire family in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you All....it's help take away some pain to know so many people care and are praying!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale, I am praying right now for Charlotte. I will also pray for ronnie, and his mother and you. Peace and love to all.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dale, my prayers are lifted for Charlotte, her mom and the whole family. 
Carole
xxoox


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Prayers are going out for Charlotte and her family. I hope the rest of her journey is pain-free and that her heart is at peace, knowing how much you all love her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Thank you...thank you ALL for your prayers. I hope you understand that I can't reply much with tears and my heart breaking for Charlotte and her children. Ronnie has gone to work on a ramp at her home which is very near -- and I feel so helpless not knowing what to say or do. I can say I found out with my own grief over losing Chris the best was having someone to cry with. I have my tissues boxes ready to go!!
> Thanks to all again....it helps to know people all over the world cares!!!!!


Dale all you can do is be there and talk to her when she has the strength to and needs to, cry with her, laugh with her about shared memories and let her know you'll be there for her family, which is often one of the hardest parts of letting go. You might also want to share some of the stories about Chris, especially the car story. It may give her comfort to know she'll still be able to be in touch in a meaningful way.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Dale, I'm so sorry to hear about Charlotte's condition. You, your family, and Charlotte will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Dale, What a difficult thing to go through, I am so sorry. We will be putting you in our prayers.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Dale,

So sorry for the news about your SIL. My life has been touched by Cancer. My Dad died three months after his diagnosis. We used humor to get through the really rough days. He was my rock and my life will NEVER be the same. I just learned to get used to a new "normal" without him. Prayer works wonders. God gave me the peace to get through it. Then, I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer. My scans are a heart stopping time. I know the fear your SIL is feeling. She will need all of you to be strong for her and help her find peace. I will pray for your entire family. We are right here for you!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dale, I am so sorry to hear about your SIL, prayers to you and your family during this tough time.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Charlette and her family our in my prayers. So sorry to hear the terrible news.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Hav lovers, there are things I want to post to you, but your caring and kind words have brought me to tears -- good, necessary tears to help wash away the pain. I so thank you all for that and your prayers. I am thankful that God help lead me to sure a wonderful group of people.

They did the bone scan this afternoon and we will hear the results tomorrow. I'm praying for good news.

Thank you all. I feel surrounded by love.!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Dale... hugs to you. I hope you get some good bone scan results tomorrow. I've been thinking of Charlotte off and on all day.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Dale I will also keep you and your family in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Everyone....it's 1:00 and I can't sleep. I am thinking that maybe I shouldn't have posted this thread because it's the holidays and should be a happy time. I'm just so emotional and wanted to ask for extra prayers -- and appreciate them more than you will ever know. I don't want to cause anyone to worry or be sad. As a Christian, I know God will get us through this and it's part of our path in crossing over. Our family is very close and we will each be there for each other. Please contine to add us to your prayers -- but please don't let me cause you sadness during this time. God is good and I trust Him !!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Everyone....it's 1:00 and I can't sleep. I am thinking that maybe I shouldn't have posted this thread because it's the holidays and should be a happy time. I'm just so emotional and wanted to ask for extra prayers -- and appreciate them more than you will ever know. I don't want to cause anyone to worry or be sad. As a Christian, I know God will get us through this and it's part of our path in crossing over. Our family is very close and we will each be there for each other. Please contine to add us to your prayers -- but please don't let me cause you sadness during this time. God is good and I trust Him !!


Dale, this forum is family......through the good times and the tough times. Christmas is a time to think of others so your post is in the right place. Somehow parties and money and gifts and Santa got in there but we also need to remember why we have the holiday. What better time to rely on friends to help you with something?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

(((Hugs))) I am so sad to read the news of your SIL. I am sending prayers for you all.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan is right - we are family here. I have been on this forum for 2 years now, and find that this is the best group of people to ask for prayers from. Please dont ever feel bad about asking for some support, even if it is just emotional support!! Please let us know how the bone scan comes out - and we will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I just heard from a BIL that is with Charlotte. He said she really looks good today and they are wanting to keep her a couple more days to run some more test. Could that mean all the prayers are working?? He said they still have not heard from the bone scan. :frusty: I'm also thinking of Vicki and her daughter...the waiting is tough. Thanks for all the prayers and posts. As we say in Ga.... "Honey, y'all are a great bunch of folks!!"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LuvCicero said:


> As we say in Ga.... "Honey, y'all are a great bunch of folks!!"


right back at you Dale. I am glad Charlotte is doing well today. I will continue to send those healing prayers out.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Still praying for Charlotte Dale. I'm not sure where Charlotte is,if there is much hope for a cure..(my Dad was diagnosed stage 4)...but I know my Dad seemed to get better for just a little bit before he passed. He was very chatty and right on the mark. Worried about my brother and I,and hung on till I got there to reassure him I'd be ok.

I also know miracles and prayers work....my Robbie.He is a living miracle.

Prayers and hugs to you,your family as well as Charlotte.:hug::angel::hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now I am wondering what is going on. I have taken Charlotte to get scans before and they usually read them in about an hour or so and send them to the Dr. So if they did the scan yesterday around 2:30 why have they not heard the results yet? Also, since they told her last Thurs they were stopping the treatments because nothing else could be done -- why are they now wanting to keep her a few more days for test?? Does this make sense to anyone? The more I think about it -- the less I understand. Do any of you have any thoughts on this?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Dale..I'm not sure what it could mean because with doctors one can never tell at times what their intentions are..


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dale, I just want you to know that I'm still praying and thinking of you.
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so thankful I found where the sweetest people on earth live !!!!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry I just read this....

I am praying for you and your family and more than anyone...Charlotte..

They may be trying to figure out the next step...that could be something positive....prayers that it is......

HUGS......


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gosh Dale, I haven't a clue why the doctors are doing this. Is there anyone who can give the doctors a call and find out? You and Charlotte are in my thoughts.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dale, I am so sorry your SIL is going through this serious ordeal. I will definitely be praying for Charlotte. I am waiting along with you for test results...not fun.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I am praying for Charlotte as well. What a valiant person she is!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Praying for some test results today and that they will be good news.

Kathie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your prayers, PM's, and post. You have touched my heart more than you will ever know.

The Doctor explained things more clearly and the mass in Charlotte's chest is large now - plus the other places have increased in size. They moved her to a Hospice Center today, but she will only be there a couple of days to adjust the many medications she has been taking. Lots of them she will no longer take and they will mostly work on pain medications. Hospice is going to bring all the equipment to her home tomorrow and I know she will be happy to be back home with her family. It's so hard, but I'm trying to accept the fact that it's time to enjoy her and care for her for as long as God allows.

Please continue to pray for her, her husband and her children. I will continue to pray for a miracle and hope that she will not be in pain.

I am so thankful that God has placed each of you in my life. I may not post on this thread often, but I will when there are any changes...it's just so hard for me!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Dale,
I just saw this thread and I am so sorry to hear this sad news.
I pray for great strength for your whole family in this difficult time, and for your DSIL that she not be in any pain.
God Bless:angel:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dale, it sounds like Charlotte is finally getting the help that she needs to make her life more comfortable, and that is great. 
In answer to your questions - I sure do believe that prayers help!! Look at Cooper - home after 69 days!! Anything could happen.

We will keep you and your whole family in our prayers.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dale,

You all continue to be in my prayers. Use this time to share all the love and memories you have. If she's up for it at any time there are so many wonderful books you can read to her that might help prepare her for her journey. PM me if you want titles.

Surrounding you all in love and white light.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This is such a hard time for any family. I pray that the family will talk to Charlotte about how she wants every thing to be. Most families don't want to talk about the reality of what is happening with the loved one, but they know and do want to talk about it. I've been through this with a brother and a sister, it is so hard........Have her children really talk to their mother, sometimes it is hard with all the medication..........May you have comfort in each other and may Charlotte have peace.


----------



## ahuddleston (Dec 2, 2008)

Charlotte and your whole family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Continued prayers for Charlotte and your family. God bless you all as you travel this difficult road. :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Heather, Thank you for your thoughts and prayers -- and please just continue to remember Charlotte.

Laurie, Prayers are powerful -- and I've seen miracles happen in my own family. You are right, Cooper is a miracle and has helped with Christmas cheer this year!!
We never know !!

Geri...Thank you...and you will be getting a PM !!!

Sandi, This family only has one real talker...and that is Charlotte but she never talks about things that will bother or worry anyone. ME...I would be barking out orders and wanting lists made and never get sleep because I would have to talk to everyone I know. I'm hoping ~ being a SIL ~ that she will talk and share with me as to anything she wants ~ or wants me to do. She is surrounded with lots of family and friends to love and help. I'm praying that brings comfort to her knowing we will be here for her children and grand children. And, I'm still praying for a miracle!
And, I'm thanking God for each of you that are praying with me!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:angel::hug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Dale I am praying for strength for you and DB and family plus pain free for Charlotte. My sister was in Hospice care until the end and it was a wonderful (if that is possible) experience. It was so painful watching her suffer and hospice helped with that and helped us deal with her illness and death. My sister was 26 when she died 2 weeks before her 2nd wedding anniversary. So I do understand and will pray for you.*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dale, your family, and especially Charlotte, continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Continued good thoughts sent your way at this difficult time...:hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Dale, I know how hard this must be for you and your family. It sounds like Charlotte is cherished by all. I cared for my mother in my home under hospice care. They are wonderful, and ensured she was pain free. I'll keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Dale,

Charlotte and your entire family are in my prayers. :angel:

It is so difficult to watch someone you love in that situation. Hospice does wonders in managing the pain and it is great that they keep them at home as long as possible. They also offer guidance to help you through. 

My heart goes out to you and your family. :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hospice is wonderful. We had it at home for my Grandfather and my Dad. I hope knowing that they will keep your DSIL comfortable will bring you some peace.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Dale, I am so so sorry to read this sad news! I feel awful since I've been on here so infrequently lately. Please know you and Charlotte and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Of course it's hard and if it helps even a tiny bit to come on here and write your thoughts out, your worries or your anger, then please don't hesitate to do so. We are here for you!

((((((hugs))))))) and love


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dale,

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug::hugale and family:hug::hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I wanted to let all of you know that Charlotte lost her battle with cancer and I lost a dear SIL at 3:00 am this morning. It has been a rough few days as I watched her pain and struggles -- and I'm glad she is at peace in a cancer free wonderful place.
I want to thank "all you wonderful forum friends" for your prayers and notes. They were a great help lifting me with added strength during this time.
There are no words to really express what a great support this forum is for people who need prayers. My prayer is for all of you to stay happy and healthy and have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that. You and your family are in our prayers!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, I'm so, so sorry...your family will remain in my prayers...
{{{{{}}}}}


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale, my condolences to you and your family. what conflicted emotions you all must be feeling right now...such a terrible loss and yet she is at peace and not in pain anymore. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for you loss. I am wishing you and your family comfort and peace. :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Dale, I am so sorry. Rest in peace dear Charlotte. Many continued prayers to you and your family. {{{big hugs}}}


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My prayers will continue for your family. I am sorry for your loss, Dale.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Dale,
I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers for you and your family will continue, may you all find peace and comfort in knowing that your DSIL is at peace now.
Take care :hug: :kiss:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dale, I am so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this hard time.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

This is sad news indeed. My deepest condolences to your family and hers. You will all be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dale,
Sorry for your loss. My thoughts to you and your family during this time.

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Dale, I am so sorry for your families loss. I know that knowing she is in peace and out of pain is very comforting to you at this time. I hope you can find peace during this holiday season.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Dale, I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad Charlotte is at peace, but that doesn't diminish the loss. Sending heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too, am so sorry for your loss. I am glad though that she is at peace and no longer in pain. As much as you will mourn your loss, I hope you also will celebrate what a wonderful person she was! Bless your family!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dale, I am very sorry for your loss. I will continue to pray for you and your family to have strength and find peace.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dale, I am so sorry for your loss. I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Dale,
My sympathy on the loss of Charlotte. 
The loss is severe to you all. But now she has no fear or pain, and is at peace.
My prayers for you and the entire family.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Dale,

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your entire family will be my prayers.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Dale,

So sorry for your loss. I pray you and your family finds peace during this difficult time.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Dale my condolances to you and your family. I will continue to remember you in prayer.*


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Dale, I'm sorry I'm just seeing this post now, but sending loving thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dale, may you and your family find peace & comfort during this time of loss and grief, in knowing that Charlotte is free from the pain in her body. I pray that God will heal your heart in the days and months to come and that you will find great strength in the sweet memories of your dear friend and family member.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

(((((((hugs)))))) to you and your family, Dale. I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. I am sure she knew just how much you loved her. You are a very caring person.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:grouphug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What sadness to bear this season. I hold you and your family in prayer, asking for your comfort.

Sheri


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am so sorry Dale:hug:
My deepest sympathies to you,Ronnie and your family.
The days ahead will be rough and difficult to get through,but I do hope that the following days will put laughs and smiles on your faces and make the sun shine on you and your family as Charlottes memory fills you all with wonderful thoughts and rays of light. Life should be celebrated as well as mourned.

I remember the darkest days,but have tried to concentrate on the cheery,carefree,fun times as that's what deserves to be cherished.

:angel::hug::angel::hug::angel:


----------



## ahuddleston (Dec 2, 2008)

Praying for you daily. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss~
May you hold the memories of her close to your heart at this difficult time.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dale,

My condolences to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Dale, I am sorry for your loss but happy Charlotte is now pain-free in a glorious forever home.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Dale, I'm so sorry for your loss.

I know there are no words to help you all get through this difficult time. Just know you and your family are kept close to our hearts. .... We remember those we've lost. We comfort those left behind....


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Dale- My condolences to you and your family. Charlotte is at peace and pain-free, but I'm sure you're hurting. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, I'm so sorry for you loss and I will continue to lift your family in prayer...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Dale - I am so sorry to read this. 
I wish your family peace and comfort. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Charlotte....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dale, I'm so sorry for your loss. I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Dale,
I just saw your post, I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear SIL. May the wonderful, happy memories you hold in your heart comfort you and your family during this trying time. I'll pray for healing and peace for all of you.

:hug:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh My Dale! I am so sorry for you and your family's loss. It is so hard to understand how or why things like this happen. I pray that the holy spirit will come to all of you delivering the peace and comfort you need. I am here for you if you ever need an ear or shoulder. Godspeed to Charlotte!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dale, I'm sorry to read about your family's heartache. :hug:


----------

